# Beautiful Afternoon



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Carolina and I decided to spend some time outside on this warm afternoon. We might not get to many more days like this.



Where is that big furry thing??


There she is. (My huband's goat, Rosey)


Mom...your suppose to take pictures of me, not her.


I need a nap now after all that exploring and playing.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

aww she is cute. and love the goat too!!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe Carolina is so precious. I'm glad you guys are having nice weather. We are too. Unfortunately it will get cold again late this week. 
I love the pic of Carolina with her Starbarks coffee 😍🐶I almost bought that toy for my crew. Is that one of the things the dogs got at the boutique on vacation?

Do you live on a farm? That's awesome your husband has his own goat.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Carolina is the cutest little tiny munchkin' EVER!! Great pics...it has been nice here today also, I am getting ready to take the girls out again right now.
I don't want to leave Rosey out, I love goats....is she a Pygmy? 
Enjoy the rest of the day. ❤❤❤


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

queenladydragon said:


> aww she is cute. and love the goat too!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe Carolina is so precious. I'm glad you guys are having nice weather. We are too. Unfortunately it will get cold again late this week.
> I love the pic of Carolina with her Starbarks coffee &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56374;I almost bought that toy for my crew. Is that one of the things the dogs got at the boutique on vacation?
> 
> Do you live on a farm? That's awesome your husband has his own goat.


Thanks Meoshia! It's suppose to get cold here again too at the end of the week, so I decided to leave work early to enjoy the rest of the warm afternoon. Thought I'd let Carolina run around naked today because she won't want to do that pretty soon. 

We didn't get the Starbarks at that boutique. However, Carolina did get a RRC ice cream cone toy there. 

We don't live on a farm, but we do live in the country and are surrounded by farms. My husband grew up with goats and rabbits instead of dogs and cats, so he's always had them. He use to show rabbits with his Dad when he was a child. We phased out having rabbits once our daughter got older and this is our suppose to be our last goat. At least I hope it is, haha. I don't want anymore, but he doesn't give me a hassle with having multiple dogs, so if he changes his mind so be it.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> Carolina is the cutest little tiny munchkin' EVER!! Great pics...it has been nice here today also, I am getting ready to take the girls out again right now.
> I don't want to leave Rosey out, I love goats....is she a Pygmy?
> Enjoy the rest of the day. ❤❤❤


Aww, thanks Debby. 

We were told Rosey is 1/2 Pygmy, 1/2 Cashmere from the farm we got her from. She's a good girl and really doesn't bother anyone. 

Enjoy your nice day too. It's suppose to get cold again at the end of the week.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ellie wishes she could have a sister just like Carolina. she doesn't want to be the tiniest one . lol. and not many are smaller than her but Carolina is. I could really tell by the fit of the xxs rrc hoodie dress how tiny she is ... 

I love all these pics. and awww, what a cute goat ! do you have any other animals besides the 2 dogs and the goat ? 

I have the 4 dogs and then I have 2 birds ( a parrot and a cockatiel ) , and that's it


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Carolina is such a doll! I love her, she's adorable! Curtis commented before saying she was really cute. I love the photo of her next to the pumpkin it makes her look tiny


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> Ellie wishes she could have a sister just like Carolina. she doesn't want to be the tiniest one . lol. and not many are smaller than her but Carolina is. I could really tell by the fit of the xxs rrc hoodie dress how tiny she is ...
> 
> I love all these pics. and awww, what a cute goat ! do you have any other animals besides the 2 dogs and the goat ?
> 
> I have the 4 dogs and then I have 2 birds ( a parrot and a cockatiel ) , and that's it


Thanks Elaina! Carolina wishes she had a sister tiny like Ellie too. Although, Carolina sometimes forgets how tiny she is, especially when Indy plays with her. But he only plays with her once a day, he's not as playful as her. The rrx xxs is a good fit for her and she actually has a little room to spare in that size.

In addition to the 2 dogs and goat, we also have 3 cats. My Maine ****, Lexi that is an indoor only cat and she's bigger than Indy or Carolina and she would tell you she was here before they were, lol. Then 2 outdoor strays that came here as young adults and refused to leave, haha. So our home became theirs too. My husband took the 1st one that came into the garage and she lives there when it gets cold and then the other refused to be confined so she's an outdoor cat. We also have an outdoor pond with fish, if you want to count that. We've downsized over the years. We use to have rabbits, additional goats, ducks and parakeets too, but as our daughter got older and they aged we didn't add any new ones. I love birds and would love to have another one, but they are work.

I love all animals (except snakes, haha). I use to work for a veterinary hospital, so it seems like I've just always had a lot of animals or was taking abandoned or stray ones home.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Meoshia! It's suppose to get cold here again too at the end of the week, so I decided to leave work early to enjoy the rest of the warm afternoon. Thought I'd let Carolina run around naked today because she won't want to do that pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like fall but dread winter. My skin is already getting pretty dry and it's not even freezing yet!

I love rrc toys, they are so cute. I'm sure Carolina was very happy to have quality time with you. Where was Indy hiding? I can't wait til Carolina gets a tiny play mate, Ava wishes she could be Carolinas play mate, they'd get in loads of trouble together. You are a good one for waiting for Carolinas breeder to have another litter, I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Carolina is such a doll! I love her, she's adorable! Curtis commented before saying she was really cute. I love the photo of her next to the pumpkin it makes her look tiny


Thanks Jessica. She is such a joy. The photo does make her look tiny. I'm so use to her size that I don't even think of her being tiny until someone points it out.


----------



## MrM27 (Jul 7, 2014)

She is just too cute.


Watch out Carolina, that pumpkin is going to get you!!!!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I like fall but dread winter. My skin is already getting pretty dry and it's not even freezing yet!
> 
> I love rrc toys, they are so cute. I'm sure Carolina was very happy to have quality time with you. Where was Indy hiding? I can't wait til Carolina gets a tiny play mate, Ava wishes she could be Carolinas play mate, they'd get in loads of trouble together. You are a good one for waiting for Carolinas breeder to have another litter, I'm so impatient lol.


I'm with you on the winter thing. I've been on my husband's case again about moving to North Carolina since we've come back. But, I know due to the family business that's not happening for a while. I can only keep wishing. I've gotten out the coconut oil for my skin already.

I had Indy in the house. I had him out after Carolina. I wanted to give them both some off leash time in the yard today to play and run around and it's a little hard for me to have both off leash at the same time by myself. They tend to go in different directions and we have a lot of wildlife so I really like to keep a good eye on Carolina when she's out off leash.

Carolina would love to play with Ava. They could get in trouble together.

I was just so happy to finally track down Carolina's breeder thanks to FB. She was a tough one to keep up with this past year. I'm gonna really try to wait, but I'm still keeping my options open. My chances of knowing what kind of puppy I'm getting will be better for me if I wait and I have a better chance on getting another tiny one. But, she could have a litter with no girls, no 2 to 4lb. tinies or none stand out for me, so I'm still checking and watching a couple other breeders too. I saw Tiny Haven is going to be making the two girls that were born available.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I'm with you on the winter thing. I've been on my husband's case again about moving to North Carolina since we've come back. But, I know due to the family business that's not happening for a while. I can only keep wishing. I've gotten out the coconut oil for my skin already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that you are not stuck on finding a chi that is only 2 lbs. I think a 2-4 lbs chi range expectancy gives you a lot more to work with. Especially since it is not easy to come by a chi charting 2 lbs range that actually matures in the 2 lbs range. Plus there are more options if you are looking for a chi in the 3-4 lbs range. Either size is still a good fit for Carolina. My Braxton is 4.4 lbs and she is very small to me. Her and Ava don't "look" that different size wise because Ava is kinda tall for a 3 lbs range chi. But you can tell the difference in the clothes they wear. Plus I'm just used to Ava's size now, and it's not til I go out and people start with the teacup comments that I realize how small she is again. The two girls have a great relationship and I love that.
I was looking a bit while you were away and I did come across another chi I thought you'd like. Whatever and whenever you decide, I'm sure you'll find the right one. 
I add Vaseline to my Nivea lotion, it seems to work very well. I think I'll try coconut oil too as I've heard that it works wonders.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I like that you are not stuck on finding a chi that is only 2 lbs. I think a 2-4 lbs chi range expectancy gives you a lot more to work with. Especially since it is not easy to come by a chi charting 2 lbs range that actually matures in the 2 lbs range. Plus there are more options if you are looking for a chi in the 3-4 lbs range. Either size is still a good fit for Carolina. My Braxton is 4.4 lbs and she is very small to me. Her and Ava don't "look" that different size wise because Ava is kinda tall for a 3 lbs range chi. But you can tell the difference in the clothes they wear. Plus I'm just used to Ava's size now, and it's not til I go out and people start with the teacup comments that I realize how small she is again. The two girls have a great relationship and I love that.
> I was looking a bit while you were away and I did come across another chi I thought you'd like. Whatever and whenever you decide, I'm sure you'll find the right one.
> I add Vaseline to my Nivea lotion, it seems to work very well. I think I'll try coconut oil too as I've heard that it works wonders.


I would absolutely take another 2 plus lb from Carolina's breeder if it's the right fit, but I'm looking for the whole package (temperament, genetics, color, etc) not just size and your right 3-4lb definitely gives more options. Plus, I'd be very cautious on just any that are charting for 2lbs for health reason. I'd even do the 4-6lb if it's that just have to have feeling. Size is only a part of it for me and it would be nice for clothes shopping to have a girl that is 3-4lbs, I'd have a lot more options there too, haha. 

You are right on the size thing too. When I got Carolina I got to see and spend a little time with 7 of the adult dogs Carolina's breeder had and her's ranged from 3 to 4 3/4lbs and they all still seemed so tiny and I didn't see much, if any of a size difference in a pound when they were side by side. 

Try the coconut oil, it doesn't clog pores like Vaseline can. I use bareMinerals for everything, but as soon as we turn the heat on then I add coconut oil to my nightly moisturizing routine and I swear by it, just my opinion.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Elaina! Carolina wishes she had a sister tiny like Ellie too. Although, Carolina sometimes forgets how tiny she is, especially when Indy plays with her. But he only plays with her once a day, he's not as playful as her. The rrx xxs is a good fit for her and she actually has a little room to spare in that size.
> 
> In addition to the 2 dogs and goat, we also have 3 cats. My Maine ****, Lexi that is an indoor only cat and she's bigger than Indy or Carolina and she would tell you she was here before they were, lol. Then 2 outdoor strays that came here as young adults and refused to leave, haha. So our home became theirs too. My husband took the 1st one that came into the garage and she lives there when it gets cold and then the other refused to be confined so she's an outdoor cat. We also have an outdoor pond with fish, if you want to count that. We've downsized over the years. We use to have rabbits, additional goats, ducks and parakeets too, but as our daughter got older and they aged we didn't add any new ones. I love birds and would love to have another one, but they are work.
> 
> I love all animals (except snakes, haha). I use to work for a veterinary hospital, so it seems like I've just always had a lot of animals or was taking abandoned or stray ones home.



I also used to work at an animal hospital. and I used to breed African grey parrots, cockatiels , and parakeets. that was years ago. it was so fun. 
oh, I love Maine **** cats. I never had a cat but my neighbor used to have a Maine **** cat, and that was my favorite cat I ever knew. he was an outdoor cat and he always came running to me when I pulled up in my driveway and would hop onto the top of my car when I got out and wanted to be petted . oh, I loved that cat and still miss him. he died of old age. 

I am curious... what happens to the fish in the winter ? I love those outdoor ponds. I love koi fish


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that you are not stuck on finding a chi that is only 2 lbs. I think a 2-4 lbs chi range expectancy gives you a lot more to work with. Especially since it is not easy to come by a chi charting 2 lbs range that actually matures in the 2 lbs range. Plus there are more options if you are looking for a chi in the 3-4 lbs range. Either size is still a good fit for Carolina. My Braxton is 4.4 lbs and she is very small to me. Her and Ava don't "look" that different size wise because Ava is kinda tall for a 3 lbs range chi. But you can tell the difference in the clothes they wear. Plus I'm just used to Ava's size now, and it's not til I go out and people start with the teacup comments that I realize how small she is again. The two girls have a great relationship and I love that.
> ...


Thank you, you put that into much better words than me in your second paragraph. But it is so true, when you have 3-4 lbs chi's together it's really tough to notice a size difference as they really do all seem tiny. I do really like that size range. I think in the future I would want to add a double coat and more cobby bodied chi. 

I'm right there with you on the clothes thing, I remember how sad I was about to be if Ava didn't at least grow big enough to fit Wooflink lol. I had 2 Wooflink size 1 hoodies that Brax outgrew and it took Ava forever to grow into them. And I had not yet owned any LD. And LD is very tricky even still for me cause Ava is not a true xs or small it either or. So it's a guessing game there. I do see you being happy with a chi Carolina's size and up to Ava's size. Cause I personally want to see Carolina with a play mate closer in size to her. Extra bonus if they are the same size and can share clothes 

Can you recommend a brand to me for the coconut oil? I was using the johnsons baby oil gel with my lotion. But I felt it was actually drying my skin out. The Vaseline does work for me being that I'm African American and darker toned skin. The one I use has Shea butter. However, I would really like to try the coconut oil. I use Organix coconut water shampoo and conditioner and I love it!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I also used to work at an animal hospital. and I used to breed African grey parrots, cockatiels , and parakeets. that was years ago. it was so fun.
> oh, I love Maine **** cats. I never had a cat but my neighbor used to have a Maine **** cat, and that was my favorite cat I ever knew. he was an outdoor cat and he always came running to me when I pulled up in my driveway and would hop onto the top of my car when I got out and wanted to be petted . oh, I loved that cat and still miss him. he died of old age.
> 
> I am curious... what happens to the fish in the winter ? I love those outdoor ponds. I love koi fish


I was actually a CNA then got married and pregnant and didn't want to work holidays and weekends anymore with a child, so I left and went to work for my husbands family business because I could bring my daughter to work with me every day and I still work for them today. But, after a year of that I decided I still needed my own part time job, identity and time away from the family so instead of going back in the health field for humans I decided animals would be less stress and less demanding. Boy was I wrong. I learned so much and it was so rewarding and sad at times too and I still miss it some times. I got burned out with doing two jobs and a family so about 10 years ago I left there. Then as soon as my daughter was almost done with high school I decided I needed to go back to two jobs again. Go figure. Working for family is tough so a 2nd part time job is my escape time and gives me more spending money too. 

I love Maine **** cats too. Out of most breeds of cats they are the most dog like. While they still have typical cat qualities, they are very friendly and always want to be with you and have you pet them. Mine also talks to me a lot and sleeps on me every night.

The fish usually live through the winter if their healthy, your pond is healthy and you don't let it completely freeze over. Right now we have a leaf net over it to keep out as much stuff as we can and they get their winter feed. The fish have already slowed down on eating and we will stop feeding them usually in late October, early November unless it's an unusually warm month. Once the temps drop down towards freezing every night we put the heater in the water to prevent a complete freeze over and that's about it until spring. Unfortunately, I don't have a big enough pond for koi, they just keep growing and will out grow a small pond.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww super cute pictures and I love the goat too!  It looks like it was a really nice day outside. We're trying to take advantage of all the warm(ish) and sunny days too before winter.


----------

